
Rent the Backyard - wyclif
https://www.rentthebackyard.com/
======
wyclif
What this startup is proposing to do to help alleviate the SF housing crisis
is probably unsustainable, and probably won't pass NIMBY scrutiny there. And
it will revert to the property owner in 30 years, after which it will be
landfill. But it's interesting how they propose to handle the legal stuff.

